# Snake



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

thinkin about buying a ball python...and im scared to even look at the local places prices...my friend told me they would sell for about 100 which seems crazy to me. Anyone know a good online seller with good prices and good cheap shipping


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

First of all I'd like to say that the ball python is my all time favorite snake and hope you'll be happy with one. Also have you tried the classifieds on kingsnake.com? they have tons and tons of pythons for sale and all ship i think. If not, there are also tons of links to sites from kingsnake.com. Check it out and GL.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

great info thanks a ton man


----------



## TheCalling (Jul 24, 2005)

I paid $120 for mine. I don't think it's bad for a 6 week old snake that's gonna be around for a 20-40 years. Less then a dog that's only here like 10.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

http://www.reptiledepot.com/snakes.html - anyone know if this site would be trustworty, they seem to have amaazing prices compared to the rest


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

CautioN1919 said:


> thinkin about buying a ball python...and im scared to even look at the local places prices...my friend told me they would sell for about 100 which seems crazy to me. Anyone know a good online seller with good prices and good cheap shipping


All depends on what kind of Python ball You wish...they can cost up to...25,000$ believe it or not!!

But probably if You buy it too cheap...is going to be full of parasites...or something wrong


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

reptiledepot is my local herp shop, they are like 2 miles away hahha. well they have a lot of cool stuff and they workers are all pretty well informed. If you want, my buddy works there and he can get me some deal and we can work something out. PM me if your interested.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

ball pythons rule :nod:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

Although you can buy a Ball Python relatively cheaply, you will be much much better off if you pay the extra money for a captive bred specimen. For all you're going to pay for a terrarium, heating system, and a lifetime of food, the extra cost of a good captive-bred animal isn't signifigant.

I've found the cheapest way to buy quality specimens is to attend a reptile show. Here is a schedule of shows for this year: http://www.kingsnake.com/events.html


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bought mine at a local store for 50 bucks


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

im buying a motley black corn snake tomorrow for 30$ at LPS


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

good price...what size?


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

it looks like a baby its very small


----------

